# Camber Bolts



## B14 Bomber (Jan 8, 2005)

I've tried to find some info on the location of the camber bolts on a 200sx SE but I haven't had much luck. I took the wheel off and couldn't figure out where it/they go. Could anyone show me a picture of where the bolts are and how many there are so I'll know where to get started after my tires are replaced. Thanks for any help that anyone can provide


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There are two bolts that hold the bottom of the front strut just behind the brake rotor. The camber bolt replaces one of these.

Lew


----------



## B14 Bomber (Jan 8, 2005)

So I would need 2 camber bolts for the front of my car? Just want to make sure before I buy them


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

B14 Bomber said:


> So I would need 2 camber bolts for the front of my car? Just want to make sure before I buy them


Camber bolts are usually sold in pairs (so yes, you will need two bolts minimum). Some kits allow for larger degrees of camber adjustment than others. These kits usually come with four bolts, which replace all four of the strut to hub (knuckle) bolts in the front suspension.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

And when you do put them on, be sure to put some blue loctite on the threads. I've had a problem with mine backing off and causing slop in the suspension. VERY scary when you're going into a corner at 100+mph and you turn the wheel and the car goes straight from the suspension movement!! eeek!

umm, anyway... yeah.. be sure to put some loctite on the threads.


----------



## B14 Bomber (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Are the Eibach camber bolts enough for a 200sx with H&R springs? Checking them is not a problem, I do all of my regular maintenance every oil change.


----------

